# Playoff GAME THREE - Bulls @ Heat - 4.27.07 - 7pm CT *ESPN/CSN-Chicago*



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_*Blood on the Horns!!*_












*Game 3 - BULLS @ HEAT - Friday April 27, 2007 
*ESPN/CSN-Chicago* 7pm CT - American Airlines Arena, Miami*








*@*




















_Ben Gordon scored 27 points and Luol Deng added 26 to lead the Chicago Bulls to a 107-89 victory and a 2-0 lead over the defending champions in this first-round series. Gordon scored 11 in the third quarter, hitting three 3-pointers, as the Bulls built a 17-point lead. Deng scored 14 in the fourth as Chicago sent Miami halfway to elimination._

bulls.com/playoffs



_*GAME 3: BULLS BRACING FOR HEAT WAVE IN MIAMI*

Dwyane Wade said that a series doesn’t begin until a home team loses. Well, the Bulls are bracing for EVERYTHING and ANYTHING tomorrow night in Miami with the defending champs backs against the wall. 

*It’s DESPERATION time in South Beach.*_

Heat/Bulls BLOG


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i need a sticky here!!


:smilewink


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Damn..the more i see Noch, the more i think that he's willing and able to take on the whole heat's roster with nothing but a loincloth on. Now that's what i called drive and hunger!

*MR INTENSITY* :worthy: 

Time to prepare for a swift dance of death.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i saw that sequence where noch makes the three at the buzzer and goes totaly insane like 40 times.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Nu_Omega said:


> ... with nothing but a loincloth on...



thanks for _that_ visual!


:whistling:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Don't Mess With Us Bullies

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XM5jALr_-gs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XM5jALr_-gs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

If the Bulls want to steal at least one game in Miami, this is it.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Gotta keep that good Karma going, miz :biggrin: 

theanimal23, I can never get enough of that video :yay:

*GO BULLS!!!!!!*


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Bulls after first playoff win away from home since 1998



> On Tuesday night, moments after the Bulls blistered the Miami Heat at the United Center to take a 2-0 lead in their playoff series, a few grammar-schoolers were seen taunting Heat center Alonzo Mourning on his way to the locker room.
> 
> "We'll be back here!" the Miami meanie shouted back at the kids before he added another choice word, one their mommies and daddies wouldn't have liked.
> 
> ...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Bulls' Wallace a good tipper

Some interesting bits from Sam Smith:



> Shaquille O'Neal suggests it's too late for any great changes.
> 
> "We're not going to invent the wheel," O'Neal said. "We've got to go out and execute. We haven't done that, especially on the defensive end. It's all about playing defense. In the playoffs, defense wins championships."





> Dwyane Wade says not to count him out yet: "You've got to be realistic. I wasn't at my best in the beginning (of the playoffs). I'm always at my best at the end. I didn't have 30, 40-point games against the Bulls in the first round. I was at my best in the last games in Dallas.
> 
> "As I continue to work and my teammates get better we will see better games out of myself."
> 
> ...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I heard Bill Walton on Mike and Mike this morning - he says the Heat will come back and win the series. I missed the beginning , so I don't know if he's doing this game. I hope it's Hubie.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bill walton can kiss my lily white ***.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

narek said:


> I heard Bill Walton on Mike and Mike this morning - he says the Heat will come back and win the series. I missed the beginning , so I don't know if he's doing this game. I hope it's Hubie.


Not surprising considering he's the biggest Shaq suck-up of all time.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

narek said:


> I heard Bill Walton on Mike and Mike this morning - he says the Heat will come back and win the series. I missed the beginning , so I don't know if he's doing this game. I hope it's Hubie.


He loves Shaq more than he loves Luke....not surprising.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> bill walton can kiss my lily white ***.


Your avatar is awesome.


----------



## souleater (Apr 21, 2007)

yes awesome,nice ,how i can have a similar one?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> Your avatar is awesome.



why thank you ron. 

nocioni just rules when he gets all fired up like that. like he's lit from within.

hey!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

narek said:


> I heard Bill Walton on Mike and Mike this morning - he says the Heat will come back and win the series. I missed the beginning , so I don't know if he's doing this game. I hope it's Hubie.


That's disappointing. Bill Walton made a similar prediction after we were up 2-0 against the Wizards two years ago, and he ended up calling it spot on.

Not to be Mr. Negative, but I'd be surprised if the Heat didn't take this game. Coming in to this series, everyone expected it to be LONG and TOUGH. If we win this and go up 3-0, that just seems too easy. With our squad, it's never easy. Them going up 3-0 would almost be out of character.

With that said, I would LOVE to be proven wrong.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

yodurk said:


> That's disappointing. Bill Walton made a similar prediction after we were up 2-0 against the Wizards two years ago, and he ended up calling it spot on.
> 
> Not to be Mr. Negative, but I'd be surprised if the Heat didn't take this game. Coming in to this series, everyone expected it to be LONG and TOUGH. If we win this and go up 3-0, that just seems too easy. With our squad, it's never easy. Them going up 3-0 would almost be out of character.
> 
> With that said, I would LOVE to be proven wrong.


Heh. I'm going to need a little bit more before I'm willing to call Bill Walton a prohet.

I agree that we're more likely to win Sunday than tonight. We're due for a loss. 3-0 is really tough to pull off.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Even though someone on here said I was wrong, I still haven't personally heard Bill Walton utter a single nice word about the Bulls. He and Charles Barkley seem to me the two most anti-Bulls commentators around.

I have a great feeling about this game and I am usually pretty good at predicing outcomes by how I feel before a game.

Having said that, The Bulls haven't strung together more than 3 good games in a row so I am expecting a clunker either tonight or Sunday. And my pre-series game-by-game predictions have been very wrong.

ESPN is giving the Bulls some pretty decents props so i am looking forward to seeing my first playoff game so far this season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Is Nocioni a cyborg?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Even though someone on here said I was wrong, I still haven't personally heard Bill Walton utter a single nice word about the Bulls. He and Charles Barkley seem to me the two most anti-Bulls commentators around.


Walton actually has regularly praised our team. Earlier in the season, he called us "the best defensive team in the NBA." I think he's a big fan of Deng too.

You're right about Barkley though. He definitely dislikes the Chicago organization. I've NEVER heard an ounce of praise out of his mouth.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Even though someone on here said I was wrong, I still haven't personally heard Bill Walton utter a single nice word about the Bulls. He and Charles Barkley seem to me the two most anti-Bulls commentators around.
> 
> I have a great feeling about this game and I am usually pretty good at predicing outcomes by how I feel before a game.
> 
> ...


Im not suprised with Walton, he usually goes against the grain all the time. I hate his commentary, and his constant ".. I'll have to disagree with you there" ".. its clearly a charging foul. Yes, i see the defender is foot is on the line BUT still. I'll have to disagree with you.."

But Walton is almost like Barkley in a sense, they comment against everyone else and don't really like jumping on anyone elses bandwagon. Barkley is still probably bitter about Jordan constantly dissing him about being fat and not being able to win a Championship.

The best commentators have to be Hubie Brown or Doug Collins. Though other commentators may have great knowledge of they game, they just sometimes arn't able to articulate it as well as Hubie or Doug, and plus their analysis is great. 

I do kind of miss Johnny Redd Kerr a little, his slow, clumsy demeanor.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miami should win the game, but we shall see.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> Miami should win the game, but we shall see.


Why is everyone being safe and saying that Miami will win?! Is everyone afraid to get their hopes up, so we don't feel too bad if we do lose this game?

C'mon people, we can beat this team. Lets just go all out and have confidence that we can beat this team every game, and i see why we can't. We've proven we can beat this team every single time, aslong as we bring the intensity and the mental compacity into the game.

I think we can win. We might as well try to ride our confidence as long and as hard as we can. Lets not all go soft and safe all of a sudden..

GO BULLS!


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

I was just forced to listen to an entire Chicago song because I thought it would be bad luck to switch the channel with the word Chicago on the display. When it was over I turned to the pregame station so that doesn't happen again. Blechh!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Looks like it's Hubie and Tirico on commentary...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Kapono starting in place of Eddie Jones tonight as well.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bavetta, Leon Wood, and Greg Willard the ref trio...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Luol hits 1 of 2 FTs, Bulls up 1-0...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oww. that had to hurt. ben getting leveled by shaq.

no violet palmer tonight. but dick bavetta is a big shaq luver, too.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon gets called for the charge. 3-1 Heat after a couple of minutes...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon for 3!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

2 fouls on Gordon at the 9:41 mark in the 1st. Eep. Duhon in for him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls ahead 4-3.

Ben G gets his second foul


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Damn it, Gordon in foul trouble already ...........Not smart Ben.

Great Skiles turning to DuNothing.

Give me my THABO fix damn it


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Kapono starting in place of Eddie Jones tonight as well.


I'm not one to believe in fixes, but what the hell. Did somone kneecap Posey on the way to the game?

Incidentally, I haven't heard as much disingenuous respect doled out for a white guy's defense since the days of Craig Ehlo.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kirk for 2!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores bulls up 8-7

Shaq with the charge


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores again 10-7


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Shaq gets called for the offensive foul as he elbows Wallace in the face. Kirk dishes to Deng for the jumper! 10-7 Bulls with 8 minutes or so to go...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, that is a tough foul to take. Kudos to Walalce.

Deng is gonna handle the first half while Gordon stews on the bench.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

brown fouls shaq

fta no good
fta no good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade fouls kirk

fta good
fta good 12-7


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wallace being short appears to be an advantage. When he catches a Shaq elbow in the face the refs can't ignore it the way they would if he caught em in the body. :laugh:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Timeout Miami. 12-7 Bulls.


----------



## souleater (Apr 21, 2007)

nice,nice,great ball movement,we took those fans tone out of the game


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Comercial time...
MikeDC's guide to drinking during the game begins with:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

**** Miami. We can beat these guys on their home court. NO MERCY!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

I love the Bulls depth at guard. Refs think if they get Gordon and Hinrich in foul trouble they've done their home team preference job. But Duhon and Sefolosha are not much of a drop off.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon HITS a jumper. Amazing. 14-11 Bulls.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

McBulls said:


> I love the Bulls depth at guard. Refs think if they get Gordon and Hinrich in foul trouble they've done their home team preference job. But Duhon and Sefolosha are not much of a drop off.


Don't forget the Hawk also. I know his slow, but he usually makes a slow contribution. If our hand was forced and we had to put in Griff i wouldn't chringe..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon scores 14-11


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> Im not suprised with Walton, he usually goes against the grain all the time. I hate his commentary, and his constant ".. I'll have to disagree with you there" ".. its clearly a charging foul. Yes, i see the defender is foot is on the line BUT still. I'll have to disagree with you.."
> 
> But Walton is almost like Barkley in a sense, they comment against everyone else and don't really like jumping on anyone elses bandwagon. Barkley is still probably bitter about Jordan constantly dissing him about being fat and not being able to win a Championship.
> 
> ...


Good thing it's Hubie!!! I think he's balanced and he'll point out bad foul calls if they are bad. Although I think Shaq fouled Gordon.

So far Bulls taking it to the Heat.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich hits 16-11


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> I'm not one to believe in fixes, but what the hell. Did somone kneecap Posey on the way to the game?


Yeah, I don't get that either. Posey is 6' 8" and Deng is 6' 9". Posey is plenty big enough to make Deng work.

Kapono did a good job bodying up Deng in the first few plays, but Deng got a little space and nailed two jumpers. Man, he's looking good.

Our ball movement is looking good again.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

shaq scores 16-13


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow Deng scores


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i love me some hubie.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Posey in for Kapono; Deng hits again! 20-13 Bulls...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng again!! 20-13


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Deng can NOT miss!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wallace drives and gets fouled - both were in the circle, definitely a foul. Good call, ref...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wallace splits the FTs, 21-13 Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace is fouled. haslem fouls

fta no good. 
fta good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

shaq scores 21-15


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

noc with the banker.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

deng called for the foul on posey.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

posey hits the three, 23-18


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Posey hits the three and Skiles wants a timeout. 23-18 Bulls with 3:16 to go...


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Deng is lights out!!

Noce is looking good as well. 

Anybody else think if Noce stayed healthy we could of been the #1 seed or at least been #2 easy.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

shaq with 2 fouls


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Um, yeah


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Shaq gets called for another offensive foul and sits down. Deng hits again!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Denng on fire!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_leon!!_

:smilewink

i really like the bulls energy tonight. that's right hubie, we're gonna wear 'em down.

duhon. hitting. shots.

ok!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

duhon for two. 27-18


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Aww, Mourning's limping.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon hits another one, good to see - he does go on those hot streaks now and then, hopefully he keeps it up. 27-18 after Wade misses two FTs, but the Heat get the rebound. Charge on Walker, now - Mourning's limping a bit...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Deng is going to be a rich man this summer. He is going to be an all star next season, you can bank on it.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk bringing his A game.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

nice move by cpt kirk!!! 

29-23 end of 1qtr


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich hits the pretty scoop at the close of the 1st, 29-23 Bulls after one!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich scores to end the quarter. 29-23


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yes. kirk. exclamation. point!!

(i must stop typing this way)

meanwhile, semi-OT: i kinda love the fact that the cavs have been relegated to nba tv twice during the first round so far.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Kirk with a great move after about 3 questionable possessions by the Bulls in the last minute. Could have been up by more than 10, instead of 6.

Will Deng get 40 or even 50 tonight?


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Hinrich and Deng with 8 and 11 pts respectively.

So far so good given the fact that Gordon is in foul trouble,the bulls showing that they are here to play.

Great ball movement too.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

mizenkay said:


> yes. kirk. exclamation. point!!
> 
> (i must stop typing this way)
> 
> meanwhile, semi-OT: i kinda love the fact that the cavs have been relegated to nba tv twice during the first round so far.


Good riddence. Im sorry to the Lebron lovers, but the Cavs are a boring team to watch and Lebrons occasional highlights arn't enough to make them fun to watch otherwise.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dan Marino in the crowd, as well as Pippen and Gloria Estefan. Terrific.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> Comercial time...
> MikeDC's guide to drinking during the game begins with:



Nice choice.

Me tonight:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon dressed sharply as usual. He has to be one of the best dressers in the nba.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon back to being Duhon with an airball on that three attempt. Ugly.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We should be farther ahead than we are


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng finally misses a shot, but Miami can't get the rebound as the ball goes out of bounds, Bulls ball.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Nice choice.
> 
> Me tonight:



Ah, the Christmas ale. Festive!

Mine for the game:











No, not a joke.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Enjoying Duhon's play.

Not liking the way Miami is killing the momentum we'd built.

And geez, I don't know if that was a foul by T. His leaping ability still surprises me.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Good thing Miami's missing FTs...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> Ah, the Christmas ale. Festive!
> 
> Mine for the game:
> 
> ...



Wow. Just wow.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich goes to the bench, Heat go on a run. Crowd is loud.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Gordon with 2 quick turnovers....are u kidding me?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus showing his youth, luckily the Heat miss the 3 at the other end. Too many turnovers here, this is ugly basketball. 29-28 now...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

4 straight possessions, 4 t/o


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

that was not pretty.

oh my.

:sour:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Yikes, Tyrus is over-excited.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gotta tighten up, this lineup isn't cutting it.

And which announcer is it that only has the one comment, "beautiful", anytime a Heat player scores?

Wade makes a fastbreak layup.. "Absolutely beautiful."
Antoine Walker makes a layup "..beautiful."

Beautiful, really? An Antoine Walker layup?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon..................don't pass. Just shoot!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OK, this is the run you knew was coming. Settle down and weather it. 

Not bad since we are still in the lead. Still, we need to extend the lead while Shaq is ont he bench.


Anyone else notice we play better when Shaw is in. We seem to play in more control.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Wow. Just wow.


Haha, I know, my reaction as well.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

We *cannot* let Walker beat us off the dribble.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

This is one of those Gordon turnover stretches. Tyrus isn't helping either. Our ball movement just went to crap. I wouldn't be surprised if Kirk comes right back in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)




----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Gordon NOT playing the point well and Tyrus helping cough up a measly 6 point lead. 

Still Bulls up by 1, after what I've seen this Quarter, that's not bad.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Ah, the Christmas ale. Festive!
> 
> Mine for the game:
> 
> ...


:lol: Reminds me of college

--------------

A lil late in the year for Christmas ale, isn't it JNR? :cheers:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo called for the charge. 6 turnovers in this quarter already...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk to the scorers table. thank you.

thought that was mighty risky playing thabo and tyrus at the same time.

turnovers are not going to get this thing done, fellas.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Thabo struggling


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Thabo with a booboo.

Zo with a turnaround over Ben for the lead. ****.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I have a feeling we won't be seeing Tyrus the rest of the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls retake the lead


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

31-30 after we finally get an easy basket and not a turnover...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Damn I hate Walker


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

It looks like we're passing too much. An extra pass can be as bad as a poor pass.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Gordon dressed sharply as usual. He has to be one of the best dressers in the nba.


I AGREE. Cuttino Mobley might be second.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Let's hope this is our meltdown quarter. We can't afford to many letdowns on the road


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich-Gordon-Thabo-Noc-Wallace on the floor for us, Williams-Jones-Walker-Posey-Shaq for the Heat.

33-31 after a Walker three. Foul on the other end, Kirk misses a three...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

shaq for two 35-31 heat


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Yeah, I agree, we don't need a post presence. let's draft Mike Conley............................Extreme sarcasm warning!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

37-31. 19-4 run.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Nightmare 2nd quarter.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Timeout again. 37-31. We can't hit a shot this quarter, it's ugly.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hang in there. Let's get back to passing and getting the open shot.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

chifaninca said:


> Let's hope this is our meltdown quarter. We can't afford to many letdowns on the road


Yeah, we need to maintain composure. We're looking scared.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wallace for two.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Noco Loco is giving us nothing too


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Just got to hang tough and keep it close


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

walker with his duck walk and 1


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls looking youthful (in a bad way) tonight


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> A lil late in the year for Christmas ale, isn't it JNR? :cheers:



or early, depending on your perspective, right?

:lol:

****, another turnover.

i hate antoine walker too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

walker for two and the foul. 

fta no good.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

I still cannot believe we're letting a has-been like Walker beat us.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Kirk!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

deng scores 39-35


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Nice job by Kirk!

We need Noc to get going.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> wallace for two.


I don't care who gets it done.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

e jones for three.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng hits close, the first Bull to score besides Ben Wallace this quarter.

Jones hits a three over Gordon, but Captain Kirk hits on a drive and gets fouled on the other end!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

They're on fire now, just gotta stay close and weather the storm.
Nice play by Kirk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hinrich scores and is fouled.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is the true test of the Bulls. We had the dream start where nothing went wrong but Miami's responded like a champion does and the crowd's in it too now. Are the Bulls tough enough to weather the storm and finally win a road game?

BIG layup by Kirk. He along with Deng seem to be the only Bull willing to shoot the ball. Everybody else is trying to be too cute or just look plain scared to shoot.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> A lil late in the year for Christmas ale, isn't it JNR? :cheers:



LOL! It's never too late for my favorite holiday.

I know what I want for Christmas, too. A Bulls W.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Kirk and 1! FTA coming up.

The heats doing a good job of obstructing the ball movement of the bulls so far.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

We should seriously think about challenging Williams off the dribble. He's been slow this entire series on the defensive end.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

chifaninca said:


> Bulls looking youthful (in a bad way) tonight


Yeah, the rookies looked good at home, but on the road in the playoffs against a desperate team its another matter.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Noco Loco is having a horrible game. take some pine and settle down a bit.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich hits the FT. 42-38 Heat with 5 minutes to go...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

If you let him Walker will beat you.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

WTH was that Gordon hitting the side of a barn door barely


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTF is Gordon doing? He's given us nothing.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Thatta boy Noc.
3 point game.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

The spartan with the 3! bulls down by 3


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon doesn't even hit rim on that three. Ick.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

there you go Noc! Settle down, play in control.

Let's hope we just weathered the vets big push


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce finally takes the jumper Miami is willing to give him on every possession.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Gordon's just taking terrible shots and turning the ball over like crazy.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc for three! Miami timeout. 44-41 with 3:24 to go till the half...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

noc for threee. Down three


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> LOL! It's never too late for my favorite holiday.
> 
> I know what I want for Christmas, too. A Bulls W.


Anytime is a good time for Beer.

I'll confess that my dinner tonight consisted entirely of cold fried chicken and Miller High Life. If the Bulls lose tonight I may never have it again

----------

Well I don't see the Heat running away at least.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Need to run some set plays for BG to get him going. Simply giving him the ball at the top of the key isn't working.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Damn. Ben(Gordon) has absolutely know rhythm on his shot.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

3 things
gordon ball handling is crappy
heats hall anouncer is annoying
its 3 am over here, bulls better win.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> WTF is Gordon doing? He's given us nothing.


It seems like when Gordon gets two quick fouls it screws up his game for the entire half. I'm not sure why that should be.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng and Hinrich: 10/18, 24 Points.
Ben Gordon: 1/5, 3 Points.
Rest of Bulls: 6/11, 14 Points.

Not as bad as it could be, Gordon needs to pull himself together...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Miami's crowd is WEAK.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Haslem with the push on Wallace, Bulls ball. Duhon in for Gordon right now.

Hinrich gets called for the charge, Gordon comes back in for him...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon with a good foul on Haslem to stop him from getting the easy two...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Noc! What a block.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

What a block by noce!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

You just knew Noc was't going to take getting stuffed like that


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Too much crazy movement going on with the ball for me to describe, though Noc had a sweet block in there, and Wallace gets fouled non-shooting...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Super block by Noce but we had a transition opportunity and Duhon simply ignored it.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> This is the true test of the Bulls. We had the dream start where nothing went wrong but Miami's responded like a champion does and the crowd's in it too now. Are the Bulls tough enough to weather the storm and finally win a road game?


Very true. We've got to gut this out for a while. 

We've continued our rebounding edge, we need to crank up the D and lower their fg%. Hopefully get some easy points of that.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

I think Miami will regret not putting us away.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG looked clueless every time he had to create his own shot in the 1st half. His career playoff road numbers are pitiful compared to his home numbers.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon takes a bad shot to end the half after Wade dunked at the other end.

52-45 Heat going into the half. Terrible 2nd quarter.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> *Too much crazy movement going on with the ball for me to describe*, though Noc had a sweet block in there, and Wallace gets fouled non-shooting...



:laugh:

what _was_ that??


nocioni with the "heart of a lion". love it.

damn. wade.

well. hopefully that's the ugly quarter. eight turnovers. 

have to play one tough half. bulls can do it!!!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Duhon on Wade, wtf is Skiles thinking?

Refs on their side, like in game 2, I guess more expected here at thier home. Really ironic feeling everytime I hear the Heat crowd pull out the 'ref you suck'


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

1/2 time comments.

Both quarters ended with awful sequences. Bulls should have been up 10-12 points going into the 2nd qtr.

Surprised how much respect refs are giving Bulls.

Bulls still down less than 10 despite shooting something under 30% for the quarter I think.

Bulls have outplayed Heat in 2nd half both games so I am not worried yet.

Of all players looking lost out there surprise is Gordon. I thought Skiles should have kept him out there with 2 fouls since he just nailed his first shot (a three) and seemed to be playing well. If I was Skiles I would have rolled the dice and see what happens.

Playing Thabo and Tyrus together with Gordon at the point was where The Bulls really lost composure and, if they lose, they might have been the moment it happened.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow that 2nd QT was just embarassing. I hope thats our only meltdown or we lost this game.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

BG7 started nicely but has played like crap since. Kirk has to keep out of foul trouble, and Luol Deng has to start it up again


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

I guess we can't win em all :lol: I'm still going with Bulls in 7


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

10 t/o to 5. We need to look after the ball

We've hit 18 shots and have 14 assists

to their 21 shots of 9 assists. We need to crank up the D.

We're in a hole on the road, but we can come back.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Playing Thabo and Tyrus together with Gordon at the point was where The Bulls really lost composure and, if they lose, they might have been the moment it happened.


Yep. It's amazing how stagnant our offense becomes when Kirk's not playing point.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Hopefully the series won't go to 7 games. The pistons look like they are gonna sweep the magic, fatigue will be a factor for the winner of this series.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Yep. It's amazing how stagnant our offense becomes when Kirk's not playing point.


The most embarrasing thing was Gordon loosing the handle and basically passing the ball to the Heat so they could run down the court for an easy layup.

Also, TOO MANY Airballs and Shots Blocked, there were at least 3 or 4 airballs which is inexcusable.


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm listening to the Miami radio feed on Sirius, and the comments of Heat fans from after the first two games are starting to make alot more sense. Hearing almost word for word matching sentiments by whoever these guys are about Posey, and refs calling against the Heat. They have said that every call on the Heat was bad except for two. Wallace flopping all over the series, and some other gems too. Must be the heat in Miami (wait is that where the name comes from?)


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Shaq with 3 fouls already

Got fouled on the other end and really showed how he can flop to the floor. :lol:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

was that a cartwheel?

good lord.

:laugh:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nice screen and roll, Wallace gets a wide-open dunk. Offensive rebound by Shaq, though, on the other end.

54-49 after Shaq misses both FTs.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Shaq with the over the back rebound, doesn't get called?

Good possession, Shaq brick his 4th FT.

Bulls hitting their Foul Shots, the only anomolie for the Bulls on the Road.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're over passing.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

P.J. looking old out there in this quarter so far..


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

So, how many elbows does Shaq have to throw to get a foul? Damn.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ben gordon does realize the players in WHITE are the OTHER TEAM, right?


sheesh.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

SHOOT THE ****ING BALL, GORDON


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our own stupidity hurting us. Heat aren't forcing us to do anything on offense yet we continue to pass up cupcake shots.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon with another turnover. Sloppy play continues for the Bulls...


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls getting stops and not converting on the other end.

Heat getting ALL the breaks now and Gordon just playing for the Heat with all the TO's.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

turnovers is killing us


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Gordon having a bad game so far...4 turnovers, 5 points and 2 fouls. Gotta step up and start shooting.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng is 2 for his last 8, hopefully we can get him going again. Too many dumb turnovers so far.

Gordon hits the three!


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Typical road effort. WE go into these funks where we dribble into traffic, turn it over constantly, shoot horrendous shots, etc. etc. 

Should Gordon even be in the game after this consistent horrendous turnover fest?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> turnovers is killing us



yes they is.

first double digit heat lead in three games?

come on bulls!

come on ben! and leon? need leon to start hitting again.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Shaq looks tired. We should be attacking that.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They're Owning Us In The Paint.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Heat just getting LUCKY with the bouncing ball.

Gordon catching fire and trying to take over.

Bulls playing horrible defensively as usual on the road.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Great foul by Ben

Watch out for Posey, he whispered something to Wade right there


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon holds onto Wade to wrap him up - that's how you foul someone if you don't want them to score in that situation...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This game looks done. Just don't see how we're gonna put the ball in the hole.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Everybody is passing up shots. Team looks scared.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

but, but, but they came out so strong in the first and then pfffft. (yes sir, that thabo/tyrus run in the second was the turning point)

i swear, this team is bi-polar.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> This game looks done. Just don't see how we're gonna put the ball in the hole.


We still have the whole game. If Deng comes back to 1st quarter form, this game is ours


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> This game looks done. Just don't see how we're gonna put the ball in the hole.


I think they can come back but they have to STOP Miani and convert at the same time which they are NOT doing.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Where's the interior D?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng getting a rest now, Duhon is in.

Gordon drives and scores...


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Gordon picking up in the 3rd qtr but not the rest of the team.

Noch with the 3 and its now a 9 pt lead. 63-72 heats


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> This game looks done. Just don't see how we're gonna put the ball in the hole.


I agree. No one appears to be stepping up in Gordon's absense.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls getting a stop here and there but seem incapable of hitting a shot on the other end to get closer.

Amazing how a Bull goes down the lane and gets stuffed yet Wade just waltzes down the lane for the and-1.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ooh, in and out on the three attempt by Kirk.

Gordon hits another shot and we're down by seven again...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

20-second timeout Miami after a reverse layup by Noc, 72-67 Heat now...


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Noch cuts the lead to 5


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, we're still in striking distance. We've got every chance of getting back in this one and winning it and I think we're taking the best shot the Heat can give.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Alright, this is our chance.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

FINALLY a stop AND some points, down to 5.

Refs doing their best to put the game away for the Heat but Miami not coming through. Miani horrible at the line tonight.

NOCE with a great move.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow, Miani called for a foul. 

Deng finally getting back on track.


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

Miami announcers quote:

"He uses his lack of weight to make other guys throw him around."

About Wallace drawing a foul.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

76-72 Miami going into the 4th. Could've been worse, could've been better.

Gordon needs to stay hot in the 4th and Deng needs to get hot again (or Kirk).

Good D and smart plays will win us this game.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Good hustle play there...pj cuts the lead to 4. End of 3rd.

We got a chance. The heats look kinda tired to me.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Great end to the quarter

NOW DROP THE KNIFE THROUGH THEIR ****ING HEART!


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

The past two quarters have been horrible, but we're only down 4. See what happens we don't turn the ball over? We score! *shock*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have footage of Posey's cheap foul on Tyrus?*

Nocioni with a thigh bruise.

Mourning hits 1 of 2 FTs, P.J. can't control the rebound and the Heat get a 3-point play out of it. Yeesh.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have footage of Posey's cheap foul on Tyrus?*

Gordon won't let us go down, though.

Hubie comparing Gordon to Andrew Toney now.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

PJ falls asleep and gives up an easy 2.

Gordon AND-1


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Haha, Walker.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have footage of Posey's cheap foul on Tyrus?*

Some breaks starting to go our way now as Walker knocks in a P.J. miss and we keep getting loose balls.

Walker misses at the other end, Gordon gets fouled shooting a three on the other end!


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

3 free throws coming up for gordon. ..........missed 2 of 3


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have footage of Posey's cheap foul on Tyrus?*

Gordon misses his 2nd and 3rd FTs in a row. Gotta hit those, Ben.

Hits #3, though...


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

LMAO at Walker.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

What's with Gordon and 4th Qtr FTs??????????????


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

eymang said:


> Great end to the quarter
> 
> NOW DROP THE KNIFE THROUGH THEIR ****ING HEART!


Give them nothing, take from them everything.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have footage of Posey's cheap foul on Tyrus?*

Duhon saves the rebound for us, Gordon falls down and goes sprawling across the floor.

Wade gets fouled at the other end. We've gotta play under control now, we can't afford crap like that.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have footage of Posey's cheap foul on Tyrus?*

Good thing Miami's missing FTs, too. Wade misses both.

Deng gets called for the offensive foul now.

Calm down, Bulls.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

wade missed both ft but deng turns it over.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Benny benny benny. got to hit those


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have footage of Posey's cheap foul on Tyrus?*

Wallace gets the rebound while on his back on the floor - Hinrich drives and scores to take the lead!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wallace, that was a great play. Stuffed the **** out of Shaq, then grabbed it while on the ground and kicked it out to Du.

Bulls up 1.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Kirk takes the lead for the bulls!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

If we lose these last 3 possessions will be the reason Y: Gordon going 1-3 from the FT line, Deng making a retarded pass and then setting a retarded pick.

In a game like this taking the lead is HUGE mentally. Miami is doing their best to give us the game and we're blowing it.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Should of been an offensive foul on Shaq...


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls with 2 chances to tie or lead and no go.

Heat looking tired, short rimming shots. 

Bulls looking young again and NOT in a good way. Giving the heat life. Could have put them away.

Come on Bulls ..... FINALLLY WOW


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Finally somebody other than Gordon does something!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gotta cut back on the stupid turnovers.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have footage of Posey's cheap foul on Tyrus?*

Deng hits! 10-0 Bulls run right now and Miami calls a timeout. 82-79 with 7:58 to go.

Don't let up, Bulls!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YES! YES!

Up 3!

Timeout Heat.

Miami looks rattled.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Bulls lead 82-79. Deng hits the J.

Heats time out


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

HUUUUGE shot by Deng!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls with the 2nd and 3rd Quarter Rope-a-Dope, looks like they are going for the 4th Quarter knock-out of the Miami Foremans.


----------



## souleater (Apr 21, 2007)

sorry guys i was away,my woman wanted to play games u know,how things going?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Need to end this in the next 3 minutes. Just be ruthless.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

hubie brown loves the bulls.
can't believe we've pulled ahead.
and ben wallace is the man. 
now get ready for the miami counter.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Yessss. We can take this. I can taste the victory.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

8 minutes, just got to hang on.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*i want blood, dammit.*


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

This is pretty crazy, I thought we were completely stuffed when we went through that turnover stretch where posey was heating up. Dayyummm


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon, you shouldn't shoot that. 5 fouls on Deng. Uh oh.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

5th foul on deng...this is bad.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTF is wrong with Deng? He keeps jumping and passing...that too to freaking Duhon who doesn't have the brains to pass the ball to guys more capable of creating and making a shot.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon fouled by Posey. Hit these FTs, Ben.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Bavetta you piece of ****, single handly taking Deng out of the game, show the replay please


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

FJ checking in to ride this one home with y'all

BULLS!

(Grunts)


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

You've heard the line that the team needs to make the EXTRA pass to get easy buckets. 

I think the Bulls need to take the shot INSTEAD of making the extra pass. I think that extra pass is killing them.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Kirk with the 3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Kirk!!

What a play, very smart by Big Ben.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich for 3!

Timeout Miami, 87-81 Bulls!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

YES!!!

kirk!

:cheer:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

KIRK!!!!!!!!

Up 6!!!


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

wallace with a huge deflection and captain cahones with transition three. omg!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

TO on Heat and Kirk for 3. Bulls got mo.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Kirk!!


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Blood is dripping from the horns!

"Finish him!"


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hiiiinnnriiiiccchhh


----------



## souleater (Apr 21, 2007)

kirk for 3333333333333333333333333333333,let's sweep them:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

That-a-boy Cap!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Good, this "Greatest Moment in NBA History" isn't Reggie Miller.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls 15-5 this Qtr!!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

The back is broke

Time to step on them


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Stay focus bulls...still plenty of time left. Run at them and tire them out. We got the mental edge now.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fire Skiles! Just kidding.

Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge effort by the Bulls. Just huge. Weather the 2nd/3rd quarter run and come back to set the temnpo in the 4th. Awesome.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Stupid shot, Andres.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Captain Cahones, eh RoRo? I'll take it with fixed spelling.

Kirk "Captain Cojones" Hinrich.

87-83 Bulls after a Posey make.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Posey is a Bulls killer. Does he ever miss an open shot?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bulls have a great opportunity here go go up 3-0! Hope they can pull it off!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

God damn, Kirk is all business. What a move.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Choke on that one Charles Barkley you fat ***ed mofo


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, I want Gordon to be our go to guy here.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

But not if Kirk can continue making those type of moves


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

7 pt lead!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG with the awesome layup!!

Up 7!!


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> But not if Kirk can continue making those type of moves


I heard you:biggrin: 

What a turn around J


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Skiles with the timeout. Play calm, Bulls, and finish this one off.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

miami sucks. i'm in shock.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

In the immortal words of Count Myron Malachi ....

LET THE PIGEONS LOOSE !


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Skiles takes a timeout. Hmmm...

4 more minutes.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

come on! come on! come on! come on! come on! come on! come on! come on!

i'm finding it difficult to breathe.

just. hang. on.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Alright, even Wade's throwing up crap shots, they're on their heels.
Bulls need to bite down now, good timeout by Skiles.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wallace keeps coming up big for the Bulls.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Captain Cahones, eh RoRo? I'll take it with fixed spelling.
> 
> Kirk "Captain Cojones" Hinrich.
> 
> 87-83 Bulls after a Posey make.


now is not the time for spell check. but thank you sir


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Skiles takes a timeout. Hmmm...
> 
> 4 more minutes.


Totally confused on that one. Do we want to give Miami a break when we are stepping on their necks?

Gordon is becoming an All-Star before our eyes.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Huge balls by the Bulls.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

"No way in the world Posey can guard Ben Gordon"
- Stacey King

Actually agreeing with King for once.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Atta Boy Gordon! Attack the rim strong.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Gordon having a HUGE 2nd half.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Makes Both. Up 9!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ugh. Posey. Dickwad.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

LOL they've to resort to hacking because they can't keep Gordon from getting inside at will.

Makes both AGAIN!

Up 9!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

That foul by Posey was not a bad one, don't jump on him guys. He didn't try to take him down there.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

How do you spell Posey = T-H-U-G


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hahaha Posey, smart guy.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Miami is starting to foul with 3 minutes left?


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Ben Gordon is God.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Huh? Posey just intentionally fouled Kirk :lol:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls hitting their FTs. 97-88 with 3 minutes left...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

DAMN that would've been the dagger :sigh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, Hack-a-Ben is here.

C'mon Ben!!!


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

The big 3 having a at least 20pts each. What a 3 headed monster skiles has created!

7 pt lead, bulls 97-90. hack ben strategy on. kapono in to shoot 3s


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

uh oh. 27 secs of hack a wallace.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Gordon almost put the dagger in them. 

BEN WALLACE gets the 1st FT!! HAHA. Come on Ben hit the second...........almost.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Splits.

Wade makes layup!

They foul Wallace again.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Don't lose your composure, stay on it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Splits again! That's good.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh God...


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Mind games mode officially on. 2:05 left. Wade with 3 fta


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Refs starting to bail the Heat out.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Splits again! That's good.


When it comes to Wallace, I'll take that.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Good call by the ref, Kirk got him with his hip. Wade can't hit FTs, though. Lucky us...


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Hinrich/Wade witht the ticky-tack foul.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OMG can't believe Wade's missing such big FTs. This guy is clutch like nobody else with the game on the line.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Still a lot of work to do.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk stepped out of bounds. DAMN!


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh my god. Latest call in the history of the NBA.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Legit call, need to eat some clock and get a bucket on this one.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Phantom calls? hmm


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

If we lose this game we'll lose the series. You can't recover from something like this.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

99-96 Bulls with 1:25 to go. Wade's turning it on, we need to make our shots now.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Lead down to 3. 1:24 left 

Can you spell DRAMATIC??


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

just another minute and a half, we can do this!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Unbelievable, up 7 with less over 2 minutes and the Heat have to intentionally foul Ben Wallace. 

The Wade gets the ticky-tack on Kirk and then sloppy passes. Come on Bulls it's still your game to loose.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Have to get something going to the hoop. Gordon blew it there.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

The Bulls Must not falter, keep going at it. I hope that they pull it out but the hack-a-wallace bought some time and chipped away at the lead.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is so similar to Game 3 of the Finals last season it's scary.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

BG, come on play smarter!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> If we lose this game we'll lose the series. You can't recover from something like this.


Oh common...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon-Gordon-Hinrich-Nocioni-Deng for Bulls out there...


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

David Stern wants this series to go 7 games.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls playing 7 on 5


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Kirk with some clutch FT's.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wade fouls Hinrich - hit those FTs, Kirk!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce almost blew it. Does he ever think b4 passing?


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bulls playing 5 on 8 during the final minutes... But looks good anyway.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Noch with the Offensive Foul!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc drives the charge on Walker!!!!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

I get psyched EVERY time i see Walker going one-on-one to the bucket..


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

This game should be over with that FF1.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

i can smell 3-0


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

flagrant foul!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Yea that's right!
How pretty is that, Riley with a smug look on his face, where the best he has isn't going to cut it.
Haha


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

flagrant foul! walker practically fouled dick bavetta!

whew.

---

_OMG_

3-0 up on the heat, that's right, the DEFENDING champs. oh yeah. 

not to get too cocky but...


_*3-0!*_



:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Flagrant foul on Walker. Deng hits 1 of 2, we get the ball back. 102-96 Bulls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

3-0!!!!!!!

Woooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

they got it


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Lets finish this off Sunday with a Sweep!!!


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Great play by Chapu.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Finally a flagrant foul called to end the game. Fitting way for this team to go down!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Haha, only thing better then seeing that look on Riley's face is seeing it on Mournings.

3-0!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Of course a flagrant on Miami but Wade doesn't get that call earlier....amazing! If the refs let us play, we'd win, but obviously the flopping is the new style in the NBA.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Bulls Won!!! 104-96!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls Win!!!!

104-96. WOO!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It was the ultimate test after the horrific start to the 2nd qtr and WE PASSED.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Of course a flagrant on Miami but Wade doesn't get that call earlier....amazing! If the refs let us play, we'd win, but obviously the flopping is the new style in the NBA.


Dude take away about a dozen intentional fouls by the Heat and they shot 10 more FTs, they hit their FTs they win.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! BULLS WIN!!!!!!! 


:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: 




:biggrin: :clap2: :yay: :clap: :lol: :cheers: :worthy: :worthy: :cheers: :biggrin: :clap2: :yay: :clap: :lol: :biggrin: :clap2: :yay: :clap: :lol: :cheers: :worthy: :worthy: :cheers: :biggrin: :clap2: :yay: :clap: :lol: :biggrin: :clap2: :yay: :clap: :lol: :cheers: :worthy: :worthy: :cheers: :biggrin: :clap2: :yay: :clap: :lol: :biggrin: :clap2


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

FREAKING HUGE WIN.

Who here still thinks Skiles can't coach? That's right.


----------



## obermotz (Oct 20, 2004)

Yesssssssss. Lets finish them on Sunday! :cheers:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great game by Bulls! If Bulls get out of first round, I'll be getting free home tickets the rest of the way.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

CMONN BULLS! Bring on a sweep!!


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

YES!!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Woot, 3rd time was a charm. 1st road win, soon to be first series win


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Of course a flagrant on Miami but Wade doesn't get that call earlier....amazing! If the refs let us play, we'd win, but obviously the flopping is the new style in the NBA.


So the refs cost the Heat all three games so far? Wow. That's interesting. I guess when we sweep you guys the refs will be to blame. It's probably not the overrated geriatric crew you guys have and the no defense, shot chuckers like Walker, Jones, Posey, Kapono.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Woot, 3rd times a charm, 1st road win, 1st series coming soon

I told ya'll in the third, don't count em out. Big win


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

lougehrig said:


> So the refs cost the Heat all three games so far? Wow. That's interesting. I guess when we sweep you guys the refs will be to blame. It's probably not the overrated geriatric crew you guys have and the no defense, shot chuckers like Walker, Jones, Posey, Kapono.


To be fair, Posey plays D. And Jones still can play D now and then, he's just too old...

Bulls win, though, and that's all I'm concerned with. 24 points and 11 rebounds for Deng in this one.

Beautiful win.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Extremely proud of the maturity and the clamness shown by the bulls, the big 3 had an awesome game and combined for 73 of the bulls' 104 points. We did not panic even when the odds are against us, no one gave us a chance before the series started. Great defense in the 4th qtr, don't know what skile said to them but it's working.
Time to show these "baby" bulls some respect. 

Lets not get cocky though..1 more game to go.

Go bulls!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

:clap: :yay: :clap2: :yay: :clap2:


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Isn't it interesting that many thought the easiest path to the East Conf finals would be against Washington and then NJ/Toronto, as the 2 seed.

Considering that we would have gotten Orlando (we were 1-2 against them) and then NJ (1-3) or Toronto (2-2 but the last 2 games we got blown-out).

Many are down on Cleveland for playing lacksidasical against Washington while the other series is intense.

Meanwhile, we were 3-1 against the Heat and are looking to close this series out in short order.

Anyone think Detroit watched tonight's game and went Uh-Oh! Knowing the we were a Gordon miss from sweeping them and we do match up with them well.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

skiles postgame: "a lot of ugly moments out there in the first half, but we were able to overcome it"

_*say AMEN!!*_

huge win. gutsy. ballsy. 

me like.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The kids are growing up. 

So what'll the Bulls win by on Sunday?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Of course a flagrant on Miami but Wade doesn't get that call earlier....amazing! If the refs let us play, we'd win, but obviously the flopping is the new style in the NBA.


I know you're upset because your team lost, but the only reason the FT attempts were even close was because Miami was intentionally fouling for the last 5 minutes of the game. Take away the intentionals, and the Bull would have had much fewer foul shots than the Heats. Fact is, the Bull shot better than the Heats from the line, and come away with a seemingly insurmountable 3-0 series lead. That even with maybe the worst two quarters of basketball ever played in the NBA!

Go Bull!


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Ben Wallace has showed his worth this series, and particularly tonight. That block on Shaq was massive. Good games by Wallace, Kirk, Deng and good half a game to Gordon. What a huge win!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

lougehrig said:


> So the refs cost the Heat all three games so far? Wow.


I have to admit that Bavetta gave several critical close calls to the Bulls at the end of the game that made a big difference. Maybe he was tired of seeing the Heat deliberately hack the Bulls down the stretch, and didn't want to be part of that kind of comeback.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

garnett said:


> Ben Wallace has showed his worth this series, and particularly tonight. That block on Shaq was massive.


Yeah, it was. I'm waiting for the picture...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

riley postgame: _we've dug ourselves a big hole...we're not in a good position right now. we know we missed 19 free throws, that's our achilles right there._


*that's right!!*


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> To be fair, Posey plays D. And Jones still can play D now and then, he's just too old...


Sorry forgot the qualify that. Posey doesn't play successful D. Deng is averaging 28 ppg in this series, 10 more than his season average. That's no D in my book. As for Jones, part time D means no D. The Heat's defensive abilities are vastly overrated. They don't have the desire at this point. Time to blow the team up and build around a healthy Wade.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

OT: GS taking it to Dallas. Irony would be both Miami AND Dallas OUT in the 1st round. A little early in that series but still an 8 beating a 1.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I want to say good job on exploting the Heat's laziness in the 2nd half, but I'm too pissed to type, especially about the Bulls (no offense.)


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Anyone watching the NBA.com Post Game? I need a link. The popup doesn't work me.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Does anyone want to join me in a spontaneous yet frankly joyous dance around a sombrero?


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

theanimal23 said:


> Anyone watching the NBA.com Post Game? I need a link. The popup doesn't work me.


You're not missing much. riley is a mess. It's like a bad Real World confessional.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Where is the Fire Skiles club?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Sham said:


> Does anyone want to join me in a spontaneous yet frankly joyous dance around a sombrero?


If I _had_ a sombrero...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Sham said:


> Does anyone want to join me in a spontaneous yet frankly joyous dance around a sombrero?


*[snap]OLE'![/snap]*


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I will make a post on my comments in a bit. But I can't find get the post-game to load on NBA.com

Anyone have the link I can put on WMP?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> If I _had_ a sombrero...


Who doesn't own a sombrero?!?!? I'm doing the dance with my sombrero AND in my lederhosen!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Bullsky said:


> You're not missing much. riley is a mess. It's like a bad Real World confessional.



and he's already doing the "it's on the bulls to close" mindgame thing. 

just gotta stay focused.

but first i need to dance around a sombrero. spontaneously. on a llama! with sham!



:bananallama:


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

McBulls said:


> I have to admit that Bavetta gave several critical close calls to the Bulls at the end of the game that made a big difference. Maybe he was tired of seeing the Heat player deliberately hack the Bulls down the stretch, and didn't want to be part of that kind of comeback.


One game maybe. Three games? It's just the poor attitudes of the Riley and the Heat players. Simple as that. We are simply a better team who play every single possession hard. The Heat remind me of the desperate Utah Jazz at their end of the championship runs. They know they couldn't beat us and they would complain about everything and whine about every call. Too bad a good young player like Wade is being caught up in all the dirty old tricks of Riley, Shaq, Walker, Mourning, Jones, Payton.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> If I _had_ a sombrero...



I bought about 7000 expecting this day would come. Please, join me. We'll drink sambuca and do Speedy Gonzalez's impresisons and everything. No better way to party.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Where is the Fire Skiles club?


Where is the Curry, Chandler, Crawford bandwagon?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Where is the Fire Skiles club?



No need for that.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

lougehrig said:


> Where is the Curry, Chandler, Crawford bandwagon?



No need for that, either.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

lougehrig said:


> Where is the Curry, Chandler, Crawford bandwagon?


My joy at this win is tempered only by the unfortunate circumstance that the Knick failed to lose tonight. A Knick loss always makes a Bull win that much sweeter.

:cheers:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Wynn said:


> My joy at this win is tempered only by the unfortunate circumstance that the Knick failed to lose tonight. A Knick loss always makes a Bull win that much sweeter.
> 
> :cheers:


Think of the post-season as a perpetual losing streak for the Knicks.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Need a reason why the Heats lost? Count the number of Miami jerseys in this picture. Noc got so frickin bored he decided to defend Big Ben on this posession!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Wynn said:


> Who doesn't own a sombrero?!?!? I'm doing the dance with my sombrero AND in my lederhosen!


Never like Lederhosen, or maybe I just got a bad pair or two early in life and that was it for me.

Enjoy though:clap2:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Wynn said:


> My joy at this win is tempered only by the unfortunate circumstance that the Knick failed to lose tonight. A Knick loss always makes a Bull win that much sweeter.
> 
> :cheers:



I'm stealing your joke. I just thought I'd tell you this. Believe me when I say that that is a sign of endearment.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

i think i speak for us all when I say,this series is unbelieveable,i don't think anyone in thier right mind would think we would be up 3-0,No one.But lets close them out sun or at least game 5 at home.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ballerkingn said:


> i think i speak for us all when I say,this series is unbelieveable,i don't think anyone in thier right mind would think we would be up 3-0,No one.But lets close them out sun or at least game 5 at home.


Forget game 5! The next time I want the Bull to play at home is when they go up 3-0 on the Piston....


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Sham said:


> I bought about 7000 expecting this day would come. Please, join me. We'll drink sambuca and do Speedy Gonzalez's impresisons and everything. No better way to party.




because i heart you....

















oh yes. that's me. in a sombrero. having a moment. _bombed out of my mind. OLE!!!_


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Heat looking VERY down during their press conferences. 

Surprisingly no real questions for Deng and/or Gordon both guys were up and off the podium in a couple minutes.

Press just has no interest in a Chicago Sweep in this series and seemingly less interest in a suggestion that Deng and/or Gordon being all-stars (Hinrich either).


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> because i heart you....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow. As if tonight couldn't get better.

You know, I think we've peaked too early. I have no idea how we are supposed to top this once we win and close out the series. I think someone's going to have to get extremely nude and handcuff themselves to a public building. And I think in all fairness, it should be someone other than me.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I couldn't be prouder of this team. I wasn't lucky enough to see the Dynasty become what it was after not being able to beat the powerhouses of the East in the late 80s. I grew up in the Dynasty area and saw this team hope for getting lucky in the draft and FA. None of it worked. *Enter John Paxson. Thank You. *

Thanks for hiring Scott Skiles. A coach who instilled a team with a tenacity of defense, a hardworking group who doesn't give up for 48 minutes, a team that plays like a true team. Thank you for maturing as a coach during these playoffs. Calling quicker timeouts. Cutting down the rotation.

Thank You Kirk Hinrich. You played a hell of a game today. It wasn't till late this year that I really felt your presence missed when you were on the bench. You controlled the tempo, hit key FTs, and will always give us a chance to fight Miami and any other team due to your defense on SGs.

Thank You Ben Wallace. Taking a chance on this team, and arriving here for the playoffs. People who do not watch Bulls games do not know the positive influence you have on the game. Regardless of the box-score, your impact and 16 million are worth it.

Thank You PJ for giving us a fighting chance this series. Your D upfront and ability to hit the J has given us the ability to play half-court, "playoff" basketball. While I may have cringed at times during the regular season, Johnathon Paxson brought you here for this.

Thank You Chris Duhon. Your hustle and diving for loose balls made a huge difference today.

Thank You Noce. Words cannot describe the influence you have on the energy of the game. Your D, Rebounding, and Heart will let me forgive you for your horrible pass to Kirk that led to a Walker 3 pt play where you fouled him. I can get past that because your positives outweight your negatives.

Thank You Ben Gordon and Luol Deng. The two of you have ARRIVED. You two had your bad moments and solid moments throughout this game. Lu you picked up your D and hit some key shots for us to make that run in the 3rd. Ben, despite a lot of your risky passes, you went to the hoop in the 4th even while getting fouled hard and gave us a chance to get the lead.

Dear Chicago Bulls, give us fans one more win on Sunday. We believed in you while every analyst did not think you were worthy of beating the Heat. I believe this first playoff victory for this Era might be the win that has gotten us over the hump and gotten us closer to the final hump which is going to be getting into and winning the finals. One more win, and the Battle Begins in Mo-Town (I Hope).


Key Things tonight:
Bulls TOs
Heat FT shooting

The Heat outplayed us because we have SEVERAL stupid mistakes, but we just kept working at taking away the lead. Good teams find ways to win.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Sham said:


> Wow. As if tonight couldn't get better.
> 
> You know, I think we've peaked too early. I have no idea how we are supposed to top this once we win and close out the series. I think someone's going to have to get extremely nude and handcuff themselves to a public building. And I think in all fairness, it should be someone other than me.



thankfully i don't have photos of _that time_.



:biggrin:


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I saw 300 last week so I'm addicted to this pic


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> because i heart you....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that made my night! Hilarious! Everyone should have more sombrero moments!


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

WOW, I can't believe we won this. I thought this was over :|


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The only thing that worries me, Posey kept the ball away from Lu. Can't let that happen again.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Now that made my night! Hilarious! Everyone should have more sombrero moments!



thanks. this photo is actually named "sombrero moment". a legendary trip to mexico that one. 

tequila!!


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

GUYS! FIRST playoff ROAD WIN! !


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The scary thing is, Tyrus and NYK pick have a long ways to go (Barring the big two in this draft), and our players are just scratching their potential and now beginning to enter their prime.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> thanks. this photo is actually named "sombrero moment". a legendary trip to mexico that one.
> 
> tequila!!



"It makesh me happ-ayyyy......."


I don't actually drink alcohol, but clear your entire schedule for July - we're touring the globe getting bombed in every establishment we come across. And we're wearing sombrero's the whole way. And we're bringing Wynn and his Lederhosen. It's going to be of biblical proportions.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We went on the road, played HORRIBLE, and still came out with a win!

Omg  I don't want to say it, but I'm saying it that we have taken that last step. Ok, I didn't want to say it.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Sham said:


> "It makesh me happ-ayyyy......."
> 
> 
> I don't actually drink alcohol, but clear your entire schedule for July - we're touring the globe getting bombed in every establishment we come across. And we're wearing sombrero's the whole way. And we're bringing Wynn and his Lederhosen. It's going to be of biblical proportions.


May I yodel from the back of *Miz's!* llama? If no, *Wynn!* doesn't go!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

nitric said:


> GUYS! FIRST playoff ROAD WIN! !


:yay: :clap: :yay: :clap:


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

i guess it's time for riley to find another reason to take some time off.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Wynn said:


> May I yodel from the back of *Miz's!* llama? If no, *Wynn!* doesn't go!



I would expect nothing less.

Nay, I _demand_ nothing less.


UNDERLAY UNDERLAY!


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

McBulls said:


> I have to admit that Bavetta gave several critical close calls to the Bulls at the end of the game that made a big difference. Maybe he was tired of seeing the Heat deliberately hack the Bulls down the stretch, and didn't want to be part of that kind of comeback.


Really? I was cursing him for a couple. There was the "charge" that Walker took and one other call I can't remember that upset me in the last couple minutes. Overall, I thought the game was called pretty well. The Heat may have gotten more of the close calls but the important thing was that there were very few questionable calls that were not debatable.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> The scary thing is, Tyrus and NYK pick have a long ways to go (Barring the big two in this draft), and our players are just scratching their potential and now beginning to enter their prime.


I was just thinking that with a DECENT big-man, not spectacular, but decent big-guy that's not a liability on the d-fensive end and this team will win more Rings......


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> I was just thinking that with a DECENT big-man, not spectacular, but decent big-guy that's not a liability on the d-fensive end and this team will win *more* Rings......


I like the sound of *more* ...


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

After getting a chance to come off my high after the win, I want to reflect on tonight's game.

Great 1st quarter by the guys, then turnover fest during the 2nd and 3rd quarters. I'm watching the game, Walker and Posey were having good 1st halfs, Eddie Jones hit a 3 and I'm thinking, this is what we can't let happen. Notice, their bench had a great 1st half and they were winning at the half.

In the 3rd quarter, it was Shaq and Wade maintaining the lead, until the Bulls started to make their run. Even when we fell down by 12, I wasn't worried, knowing I've seen the Bulls come from larger deficits. When our D tightened up, we started moving the ball, every thing fell into place. 

I knew eventually that Miami would run out of gas in the game. The big thing for me was watching the Bulls get the lead and hold onto it on the road in a playoff series, on the Champs home floor. That shows major growth and maturity!!!!!! 

Also, Ben Wallace at least hitting 1 of 2 on the free throws each time they fouled him. That is stepping up. Also, it was almost like the Heat were conceding that they couldn't stop us when we had the ball?

For some of the Miami fans that might read this, this series is not over and I will not fully celebrate until the Bulls get that 4th win. Yet, I think it is time to finally RESPECT us as a team and what we can accomplish. 

I remember one Miami fan on their board stating that Chicago will not win in Miami and it would be tied at 2-2 going back to Chicago. I'm not rubbing it in, I just want them to realize that we aren't the "Baby Bulls" anymore, we aren't a lower tier Eastern Conf. team anymore, we are the "Hardest working team in the league!!" The Chicago Bulls!!

1 more win!!!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

wow. hey everyone. Just want to give a big 

WOOT! WOOT!

out for the baby bulls tonight. in fact, I don't think it's right to call them baby bulls anymore, because they have grown up big time!

watching them play like absolute crap in the 2nd and 3rd quarters, I was about ready to give up on this game... but doggone it, they can play. they can play. they can PLAY.

really this was the most exciting Bulls game to watch since game 6 against Utah. and the beauty of it is that only gets more exciting as the next couple weeks of games go on.
(am I speaking prematurely about advancing to the 2nd round? maybe - but this excitement is too much. can't help it!)

go BULLS!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Good post.

Second half: limited the points from their scrubs and we settled town into our offense (starting mid way the 3rd) and stopped going 1 on 1.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

BullsAttitude said:


> I knew eventually that Miami would run out of gas in the game.


They played good defense for the first time this series in the second quarter, and it was phenomenal. However, I think it might have worn them down. Shaq finally put up a good third quarter but still didn't do much in the fourth. With the exception of DWade, this is an older team and in retrospect it seems somewhat surprising that no one questioned the fact that Shaq was expected to go from playing 28 MPG to 35-40 MPG without battling fatigue and/or foul trouble.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

And now to our advantage, the series is now every-other-day


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

I almost wish they don't sweep, just so they can have another game at home to close it out! If only I wasn't on another freakin continent.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Hard working team is a nice label. But its time to give woefully belated recognition to the sheer talent. 

Go Bulls. One of the most talented TEAMS in the NBA.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I want to sweep. Screw winning it at home in Game 5.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> I want to sweep. Screw winning it at home in Game 5.


True, I also want the Pistons to KNOW how hungry we really are.

I expect us to win that series in 6 games though...


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

The look on Shaq's face says it all. It's time to take out the old dogs and put them out of their misery on Sunday!

Also, Shaq looks like a crybaby! :biggrin:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggest win in the post-MJ era.

The best part for me was that the young Bulls never got down on themselves in the 3rd or 4th. Just seemed like a quiet confidence to close the game. A real team effort tonight.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Just like to add, the bulls are playing with a swagger and confidence as well. They were not jumping off the roof in ecstasy when the final whistle was blown but were celebrating with an assasin-like composure and that's encouraging as it shows that they meant business. 

1 more game now before we savour that first post season series victory since the dynasties. Stay focus!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd like to offer an apology for all the 'Duhon sucks' comments I've had about him this series.

he came in when Ben had to sit with foul trouble, and played a lot of minutes... hit some big shots. played great defense. didn't do ANYthing to screw us up lastnight.

I gotta give him props for stepping in when we needed someone to take Gordon's spot


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Has anyone even tried to imagine how GOOD Luol Deng should be NEXT season? The game is coming very easy to him now and when he develop's a 'back-to-the-basket' game, he'll easily be one of the top players in the entire league.

Add to the fact that Ben Gordon will be much improved also but the KEY is TT. If TT develops like we think he should this offseason, we'll be VERY difficult to beat next year, with or without the Knicks pick. Get that kid the best bigman coaches availible and help him develop a 'amare' like power-game downlow.

Imagine....


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tyrus Thomas is the key if we are to be annual championship contenders or not. I'm hoping the lack of PT in the playoffs will make him incredibly hungry to succeed as a player. 

I'm impressed with how Deng and Gordon have elevated their games this playoffs. Both had difficult stretches yesterday, but bounced back to make an impact. They weren't cold the whole game. Played well when it mattered most.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

nitric said:


> WOW, I can't believe we won this. I thought this was over :|


Right on, I am in total SHOCK that we won this. Us going up 3-0 just seems so...not like us. 

I really thought this was over when we were down 11 in the 3rd. Props to Ben Gordon for going to the basket like a man possessed. Also to the Bulls D for locking down in the 4th, and to Hinrich for a fantastic 4th quarter overall.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

when i woke up this morning, my first thought was...i still can't believe we won that game. 


then i remembered i posted that sombrero picture. so yeah, we won, and i was momentarily insane.


:cheer:

GO BULLS!


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> when i woke up this morning, my first thought was...i still can't believe we won that game.
> 
> 
> then i remembered i posted that sombrero picture. so yeah, we won, and i was *momentarily* insane.
> ...


Only momentarily? :biggrin: 

That win has to be the very best early birthday present I've ever gotten.

Lord, I love this team!!! :yay:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well, yeah, it comes and goes.

:laugh:

oh, and happy early birthday!!!

:woot:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

WestHighHawk said:


> That win has to be the very best early birthday present I've ever gotten.



What, the win? Or miz tanked up in a sombrero?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> What, the win? Or miz tanked up in a sombrero?


There's no way anyone can choose between the two, so why not give him both for this time only! :tongue:


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

I (she) will take both the sombrero and the win this time :lol: 

Now win the next one, Bulls, and you will have wrapped completely around my birthday


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

step said:


> There's no way anyone can choose between the two, so why not give him both for this time only! :tongue:



I know which I'd choose. :sinister eyebrows smiley:

(Although if there's any sombrero wearing to be done around here, I nominate myself. My birthday is in August. Someone pass around a collection tin)

You know, I can foresee a real sombrero theme to every post that I make in the next 4 months. I will flog this to death. Be warned.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Tyrus Thomas is the key if we are to be annual championship contenders or not. I'm hoping the lack of PT in the playoffs will make him incredibly hungry to succeed as a player.
> 
> I'm impressed with how Deng and Gordon have elevated their games this playoffs. Both had difficult stretches yesterday, but bounced back to make an impact. They weren't cold the whole game. Played well when it mattered most.


I was thinking about this last night and it occured to me that maybe TT is being groomed to take over for Big Ben as he declines and not so much to play next to him.

So, I think the development window for Tyrus is a couple years out, so when BB retires Tyrus will fill in seemlessly.

I think the plan is to get a good Big Man in this deep draft, hopefully beat the odds and get a top 3 pick, and be set for years to come.

PS; Biedrens (sp?) from Golden State looked awesome last night. Probably not a chance we could steal him but I was impressed.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> PS; Biedrens (sp?) from Golden State looked awesome last night. Probably not a chance we could steal him but I was impressed.


He's a really good player. Sort of like a more fluid Tyson with good hands. He could be a star in another couple years.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Watching the game replay last night.... this game really turned on Big Ben's block on Shaq and rebound on his back with about 9 minutes to play. Bulls never gave up the lead after that.

Wallace is the unsung hero for the Bulls in this series. 40 solid minutes a night against the best post player in the game.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> because i heart you....
> 
> 
> oh yes. that's me. in a sombrero. having a moment. _bombed out of my mind. OLE!!!_



Haha I missed this yesterday, hilarious.. 
I deem this Miz On a Tequila Schneid. (great word)
Who hasn't been there?


I had a rough experience with a tequila gun and a ski trip, so I know the feeling..haha


----------

